# omg,im so fricken paranoid now (URGENT READ THIS PLEASE)



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 26, 2008)

My dealer just stopped over and told me he got raIded and they didnt even have a search warrant.they just barged the door all the way in when his g/f opened the door,they said they got a tip he was growing and they could smell live cannabis outside.He finished growing 2 yrs ago and hasnt had a live cropin his house since.he wasnt home when they did this so they called him on his cell phone from his house phone.(his 10 yr old son witnessed everything and wrote a testimony but hes not sure if if he's old enough to stand in court.these cops basically got in his house and acted like they were shopping in his house.he said one said,"oh,this tv will look good in my basement.so they found 1 3/4 pounds of weed,oz of coke,$3,000 and a couple of torn down,packed awayhydroponic systems.while they were inside his house,they collected his computer,cell phone,flat screen tv and few other things.can they bardge through the door and start "Raiding"his house without a search warrant? he got a laywor and he told him to get ahold of everybody that had been in the recent calls of his phone and tell them what happened to him.The phone they got was a prepay.i cant believe they took his tv too though,would this be considered as being bought with profits from weed,i mean,can they prove it was or wasnt?  i was over at his house on a friday,and they  raided his house without a search warrant on saturday.im thinking about getting rid of my plants and putting all my growing stuff into storage,should i be this paranoid due to the fact my # was in his phone,or should i just keep my eye out and do nothing? I'm so fricken paranoid right now,im shaking. into getting my room setup,just to have to tear it all down. can somebody put me at ease with some $.02 b-4 i die of paranoia.(thanks my friends)this is exactly why your better off growin your own,rather than buying it from somebody.never know if theyre gonna get messed with.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 26, 2008)

im not sure how they can come in on some one without a warrant. was he arrested? what was he charged with. if they found drugs in his house they can take everything, house included if they want to. just cover your butt bro. im sure if they went in on him saturday and you were there friday they seen you. they don't just pick out a house and go in. they watch it for a while first. get an idea of whos coming and going. thats how they build a case. i would remove any thing related to mj from my home if i were you. just to be safe. man that suck to hear. you just got your light and everything. sorry man. jmo


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Jul 26, 2008)

i doubt the law would show up at your house, your friend was the dealer. It would matter more on frequency of phone calls house visits. keep a low pro for awhile and dont go to his house, DONT GO TO HIS HOUSE. They be watchin it 4 a while now.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 26, 2008)

imo

not worth it.

you dont want to be saying " should of could of would of" in jail.
and paying hefty fines and lawyer fees.

especially if you friends with your dealer, to be actually coming over
to your place.  Definately reduce what ever you got, down to a misdeamor
charge.  Dont want to have felony charges and considered a dealer/trafficer.
Mandatory time.. 

goodluck


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 26, 2008)

oh im definitly not goin to his house.he actually didnt even knwo where i stayed,he knew where my mom stayed and he told her what happened,so she brought him over here to tell me what happened.his lawyor said this is what theyve been doing lately,once a doors opened,they just bardge in.they booked him in jail for a night and he was able to make bail the next day.im sitting here losing my mind right now,(i have kids) i dont know if theyll go as far as to investigate the #'s on the phone.im thinking about calling to get my phone shut off a.s.a.p.has anydody here ever got busted as a result of their dealer being raided and their #'s being in thei dealers phone. should i just lay low and if they are to show up at my house,just not answer the door? without a warrant,they definitly cant just knock down my door can they???im so amazed in a bad way right now.does anybody else think i should get rid of my plants and just lay low for a month or so? (this sux so bad)


----------



## IRISH (Jul 26, 2008)

a dealer is a dealer is a dealer is a dealer IMHO. scrap your op A I D. get that stuff out immediately!!! dont put your family in jeapordy!!! i know, that you know our laws guidelines here. are you ready to face 4yrs, and pay 20g's in fines'??? there should be no question in your mind bro. wait for the vote in nov. got me ready to scrap mine too now. to much stuff happening round this state!!! if they were watching him, its a guarantee they know about you too... understand.


----------



## FlndrzFlash (Jul 26, 2008)

Unless there were other circumstances, this was clearly an illegal search and won't stand in any court.


----------



## ChatNoir (Jul 26, 2008)

Throw everything about Cannabis plant, plant tomatoes with your grow lights and set up yourself. Call the police from a phone booth and say them "Aurora's Dad has grow lights in his house." Let them bust you, and let them see the tomatoes... They will never think about going back to your house XD


----------



## Dub_j (Jul 26, 2008)

they don't have time to bust dealers' clients, they go for the big guys and get some names of just as big or even bigger guys imo..  but with that being said its still a tough call, better safe than sorry?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 26, 2008)

dude,i dont think my heart/body could even take the feeling of them being at my door.you guys think i should get rid of these skunk haze plants?theres only 3 of them and i dont feel like putting em outdoors.has anybody ever stored their growing equipment in a rental storage bin.what shoiuld i do?im trying to get as much feedback as possible.(thanks)


----------



## ishnish (Jul 26, 2008)

i like cornellius' idea, plant some tomatoes and or corn with your equipment so it's legit.  i've been think'n bout set'n up a big tomato farm to see what happens... cops barge in... offer them a sandwich with some fresh slices of tomato.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 26, 2008)

look at it like this if your gonna be wrong which would you rather be wrong about. 

1- you think they won't come get you and they do 
or
2- you think they're coming to get you and they don't

your call. better safe than sorry.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 26, 2008)

Dub_j said:
			
		

> they don't have time to bust dealers' clients, they go for the big guys and get some names of just as big or even bigger guys imo.. but with that being said its still a tough call, better safe than sorry?


 
no offense but thats the dumbest thing i've ever heard.. i've been busted before. they come after the clients to get more dealers

they bust the people buyin dope, then offer them a deal to give them someone else. if they do it then they walk. but make no mistake they do bust little guys.. they know that most people nuy from more than one person, so they know the guy the busted buys and sells, they don't know who he buys from so they took his phone. bet your butt they will find out who every number in that phone belongs to. don't be nieve about this. if you keep your setup going right now your gonna lose sleep over it. why even risk your freedom and your family over a little mj. i love the stuff but i wouldn't trade my family for it


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 26, 2008)

I would not scrap my grow... I would stay away from this dood. He will beat it in court. They are not allowed in without a warrant to search, without the permission of the homeowner/renter. It will get thrown out of court and your friend will be laughing on his way out of the courtroom. 

Trust me man, i have known many a dealer get busted. It's never come back to me. The cops want the next man up in the line. ANd you ain't him.Busting you isn't going to get their faces on the evening news.


----------



## andy52 (Jul 26, 2008)

get rid of the crap man.i just got off probation and got busted the same way.DO NOT TAKE THE CHANCE BRO.BETTER SAFEW THAN SORRY.if they do come you will have nothin to hide.REMEMBER YOU HAVE KIDS DUDE.JUST DO IT


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 26, 2008)

they must not have probable cause where you live mr wakenbake. he may indeed beat it but your crazy if you think they won't investigate evey number in his phone.. they know the guy they busted is buyin from someone and they have every phone number he calls. so they will see who each number belongs to, and now they've seen you at his house. he might not know where you live but i bet your cell phone bill goes to your house. i bet if the pull public records they can find out your address. think about it. if i can come up with a way for them to find you don't you think they've thought the same thing. its your life. you may think it won't ever happen to you. i learned the hard way that it can. just be safe and think logicaly. they're lookin to bust someone and it could be you as easy as the next guy.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 26, 2008)

they have probably cause here...and i also have kids . I wouldn't tell AID something wrong. You folks are just scaring the Hell out of this guy for no reason.  If you want to rip up all your hard work then do it AID. 

Be sure that if ANY police show up at our house they have a WARRANT . 
Again, nothing is going to happen, as long as you keep this dood out of our house and away from your fam. 

You can be safe and rip em, but honestly it isn't necessary. Do what you want. But these folks are just scaring you....... Stay calm, deny everything, and stay away from that dood. If he's seen your grow would be the only reason i would rip.Othwerise, your gonna be fine. Again, i have known 3 dealers that got popped. none of them getting popped ever came back to me. 

If i rip down a grow everytime someone gets popped around here, i just wouldn't grow. Think rationally.. because you are going to be ripping your plants up for nothing.

if this was some big investigation then they would of got you on the way home from his house. THIS WAS A KNOCK AND TALK.............
Your dealer got intimidated and let them in, or opened the door.  Don't ever open the door to your house to cops. I am willing to bet your friend is also not telling the whole truth. He either let em in, or they had a warrant. I bet he let em in. 

I am sure he was burning one when he opened the door. Smell equals search. Again do what you want but i think you just need to go smoke one and think hard about it. Again . don't let people scare you into pulling your personal grow. People that don't know their rights and how to protect them are normally the ones to get popped.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 26, 2008)

*I would take all my growing equipment down, hide everything from plain sight in the house, like paraphenalia and instruments of mass destruction, and even get all my stash out of the house to a safer location.  There is no percentage gained by taking ANY risk at this point.  Hot is Hot and I'd say you are on fire  :hubba:   Be SAFE,  NOT sorry   *


----------



## Growdude (Jul 26, 2008)

I would get rid of the plants.
This guy is a dealer, and could snitch you out to make a deal, hell he could say he gets his weed from you.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 26, 2008)

im not tryin to scare you AID. i know how the system works, i've spent most of my life in it. its your life and your grow.. you can always start a new grow. you can't just walk away from prison, or a court date. those are things you have no control over. you can however control you grow. why even risk your family and freedom. i don't know mr wakenbake or what he's about what i do know is people get busted everyday, every minute. what makes you different from them? 

and mr wakenbake this is just for you.. if they busted this guy on saturday im sure they were watchin the house for a few days, gettin ready for the bust. (they did it to me) so if he was at the dealers house friday then im sure they could identify him. this isn't Law and Order, or CSI. this is real life where they just kick open doors on a whim. they have to have a case. they wouldn't just show up out of the blue at a random house and say ok we're gonna search for drugs. it doesn't work that way. 

when your freedom is on the line its better to assume the worst and prepare. if some bad doesn't happen then you were still ready. no harm no foul.. but if you don't plan for it and it happens then your stuck lookin stupid because you had planty of time.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 26, 2008)

I have said my peace.... I am not going to argue. 

You are worried about nothing.


----------



## andy52 (Jul 26, 2008)

amen slow,been there and done that.don't take chances.whats it gonna cost you. afew measley plants.cops are dumb,but not that dumb.if they busted the dude you can bet they didn't just stop and pick his house at random.they been watchin him fir some time.most likely got pics of everybody comin and goin.did me


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 26, 2008)

he wasnt home when they showed up,his g/f and 3 of his 5 kids were home,she opened the door a lttle bit,but they pushed it all the way open to get in.his 9 yr old son was right there,and his g/f was on the phone while it was happening.hes not the type of dude that would snitch,she told them that they needed a warrant to come in and they said " do you want us to leave and go get one,she said "yes",an they said "too bad,we arent goin anywhere"he was trying to get ahold of me to warn me about what happened,if he was a snitch,he wouldnt have wanted to contact me.to let me know.hes never seen my grow.the only reason he knew i was into growing,was because i bought a hydroponic setup from him.his lawyor said that this is how they've been doing it lately around here,no warrant,and when you open the door just a lil bit,they push through the door to get in,then they pretty much go shopping in your house,picking stuff to take.the worst part is their doing this b-4 obtaining a warrant,and them scumbags will even have the audasity to do it in front of your kids.ill probably leave my grow room up,but i think these skunk haze plants are about to meet the dumpster,and im gonna grow some strawberries/tomatoes for a month or 2,just to let this settle down.then ill go ahead with my grow.itd be safe to say that i should definitly get my phone turned off though dont ya think?or would that even matter?i dont deal or anything and if they did watch my place,they wouldnt see any traffic or anything like that,the only  people that come here are my wife/kids/mom.and thats it.i dont mess with alot of people like that for this very reason.my skunk haze plants are only 8 inches tall,so im not stressed about getting rid of them,but i really dont want to have to tare down all my stuff in my grow room..so what vegetable/fruit do you want to see grow?


----------



## IRISH (Jul 26, 2008)

i think your making a wise choice bro. lets see, some cherry tomatoes(super sweet 100s'), some beefsteak tomatoes, some cayenne,and jalapeno peppers, some bell peppers, maybe some carrots....... even have some on your porch going, and alternate em to the grow room, back and forth. believe what can happen here is very real,all thats been posted.
sounds like your stopping for a minute to breathe now. when something like this happens man , it should be a no-brainer when it comes to your livlihood , and your family... get that garden going, the sooner, the better... good luck AID...


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jul 26, 2008)

*I think the strawberry garden is a good idea  :farm:  I wouldnt worry about the phone, insofaras you already know to say nothing incriminating over a phone :hubba: *


----------



## Tater (Jul 26, 2008)

If they kick down your door without a warrant shoot the bastards.  Couple of cops got killed here for doing just that, and two more are being charged with all kinds of stuff for arresting someone after the owner of the house asked to see a warrant and they responded with their billy clubs.  Thats why its part of your constitutional rights to bare arms.  I've only had one person walk into my house unannounced and beat them stupid with a bat, they tried to charge me but the fact of the matter is they illegally entered my house.  

Meh just ranting more than anything.  The fact of the matter is if your garden is stressing you out you probably shouldn't be growing.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 26, 2008)

its not really that im all stressed out about it anymore,between you guys and the ex cop my mom knows have kinda eased my stress.he said that they may or may not check the address to the #'s in his phone,but if they do,what they'll do is they'll spend a day watching each address,if they dont see any heavy traffic coming in and out,than they'll use process of elimination until they find out where hes getting it.also,my # was in his friends list,but was not in the recent calls,the day b-4 he got raided,i used my mom phone to call him and she lives 15 minutes away and has nothing illegal whatsoever in her house.ill tell you one thing though,ill never let another dealer program my name into his/her phone ever again.if they do show up over here to do what they did to him,now i know to not let them in,i just wont even answer the door.i have a 2x4 on my sliding glass door and a dead bolt on the front door.who knows though,time will tell.im not gonna stress myself to death over it.thats for everybodys $.02 i really apreciate it.-peace


----------



## snuggles (Jul 26, 2008)

Man it gets sad when they don't even have a warrant and still get away with this. He might get charges dropped but what about the LEOs who broke the law? Why don't they get in trouble, I hear about this way too much to feel like I am protected by my rights...LOL. I had a friend that did a similar thing. He lived in an apartment building and the neighbors were fighting. Cops came neighbors didn't answer, so the cops knocked on his door he answered cracked the door and came in with the old nudge of the door and they saw his rolling papers, long story short he got his house ripped apart...no warant no consent and he didn't beat it. It really comes down to the judge IMO, they can ignore illegal searches especially if they are anti drug crusaders. I would listen to slowmo77, he is giving good advice. I am being charged with something and the search wasn't legal and it just doesn't seem to matter for some reason LOL it's so f'ing frustrating. The rights we think we have we may not have. And the seizure of property is such a joke, it is so hard to get it back, meaning his TV is toast. The amount of property that has been seized is a huge dollar figure and it is so much bigger than it was 5 years ago....the whole thing is out of control IMO. You can butcher a whole family and still have more rights than someone who uses/deals drugs.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 26, 2008)

i dont know whats happening to this country,but its making me want to move out of it more and more every single month of every year.im just wondering,if you dont answer and  open up the door,for them to get the ol nudge on the door,if they'll still do whatever they need to,to beable to get in without a warrant? with a good lawyor,would this even stand in court?or do the crickid leos somehow obtain a warrant and  have it dated to b-4 their raid?


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 27, 2008)

really the issue is, if you do really know the county really well where you lives.. you can mofu the hassle out of the leo s butt only if you know how to use it properly    look like I have to make some summary on my next post to let people know often to keep their protection and safe in the community I hope these can help ya all to see what I'm telling..  out there is dept for yall to use to put up with police's actions only if yall know how to use it just check it out


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 27, 2008)

i have no idea what your trying to say my freind.i didnt understand any of that.im sorry,retype the post and make sure it makes sense.thanks bud-peace


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 27, 2008)

so are you going to rip the grow or what>? Sounds like you have had time to think this through. What u gonna do, rip em or not?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 27, 2008)

Paranoia sucks huh  AID?   I would continue to grow..I thaught you had med card...I must be wrong..the question on weather byou should shut or not is completly up to you..I woulldnt..I would be sure there is no odor getting out..and NO ONE ENTERS HOUSE...PERIOD..No reason to change phone # cause they will use the old # and it will have address on it...as long as you are not becomeing a Dealer (setting up clients)  Then shame on you..My Rule# 1..DONT TELL NO ONE OF GROW..It realy does not matter what we all have to say on the matter..its what you want and what makes you at ease..Good luck and stay safe..and KEEP M GREEN


and Because of the "PATRIOT ACT"  a lot of authorities are miss ussing this..and more of your privacy rights are gone...I heard of some one getting popped just because of   "reasonable dout"...I say your growing so LEO checks it out..they find reasons to enter..just dont let them..


I hope you get this all worked out for your bennefit my friend..keep us posted..and be safe


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 27, 2008)

well,ive decided im gonna wait a few days to see if i see any suspicious cars around my house,or any suspicious people watching my house,if i see this,they'll be up and outta here that second.from my up stairs window,i can monitor alot.theres only one way to my house so i can monitor that also.im pretty much just laying low.luckly my plants arent putting out a strong odor yet(theyre only 8 inches tall) but after talkin to the ex cop my mom knows and you guys,i've decided to keep them going.(for now) im flipping the light on them tonight so i can determine sex.this way i know im risking it with females,rather than 3 males.i imagine ill know their sex within the next week or 2.i was gonna just chop them,but since my dealer got popped and i dont wanna risk getting a new connect,this skunk x haze will probably be the next weed i possess,besides what my friends have.so yea my friends,layin low for now.ill keep you guys updated.-peace


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Jul 27, 2008)

AID,

DO NOT DESTROY YOUR GROW!!!!! I cant believe people are actually telling you to do that...:holysheep:  The facts and laws are simple....

He got raided, Okay..... well the problem is if they did not have a warrant, (you sure they didnt have one?) then that is a 4th ammendment violation right there....furthermore the law states that any evidence that comes from the illegal search and siezure is null and void... "Fruit of a poisonous Tree" if you will.... Sure they could come after you,,, but anyone with a High School Diploma could beat that case....

Something here just doesnt sound right to me....
In all likely hood heres is my .02... The guy is either bluffing about being raided or them not having a warrant. Could be that the cops were just verifying his stature in order to later shake him down.

At any rate STAY AWAY FROM THIS DUDE, not just his house, Dont call him, Dont see him,,,, wash your hands of this guy right now!!!! He got out of jail the next morning on a drug charge and was found with an oz of coke???? That guy is either the luckiest man on earth, or he is now a CI for LEO... I have been around Dealers for the better part of my life and the only time i hear of people getting out that quick when that much weight is found is when they are snitchin!

Or he could be lyin about the whole thing......


----------



## vitaminwater184 (Jul 27, 2008)

good luck dude, i would transport everything somewhere and just be safe.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 27, 2008)

i dont think hes lying.as far as snitching goes,as much as i'd like to say i trust him,i cant.not only do i not trust him,but quite frankly,i dont trust anybody.i too have been through the court system.i was locked up from age 16-18.the only reason i got off was because i was able to fool one drug test,and my p.o. said "your now 18,if you get cought doin anything,you are now old enough to go to jail/prison." so i got off probation and knock on wood,havent got caught doing any illegal drug activities since.ive been through hell and back with losing 2 of the only 5 family members i have leftwithin a 3 month period,then after all that,in march of 2005 i had a serious ankle injury.that luckly happened at work,but the comp check was only 150 a week,so ive accumulated thousands of dollars of debt.i got my car repoed.so now i owe a bank 5 grand for a car i dont even have,i have 5 credit cards,all in collection with over a thousand dollar balances.saying ive been through hell and back is kinda an under statement.im kinda still in "hell" and on top of all this b.s. im 23 years old w/ 2 kids.my wife moved out and filed for a divorce 6 months ago.my credit is screwed so i cant go to another place to rent (thats cheaper),due to the fact my credits so bad now.i go to apply for assistance from the state and they say "you havent been off the job for a year,so theres not much we can do for you besides give you 10 dollars in stamps a month to pay for food.i recently had a problem with internal bleeding and found out that i may have the chrones disease or colon cancer.wow..what else? oh yea, now on top of all this on my head,im now paranoid of the cops busting down my door.and one would wonder why i smoke/grow weed. so yea,thats my life story. is this a pretty messed  up life i've been dealt,or is it nothing compared to what somebody else is going through right now in here? *fires up the blunt" this is to all of you that are backed up against this wall.may god be with all of us (amen) -peace my friends


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 27, 2008)

p.s.
he said that when they started pushing through the door,his wife said,you cannot do this without a warrant,and the cop clearly stated,we dont need a warrant for anything.and then once they forced themselves in,they said "do you want us to go get a warrant?" and she said,"yes,its my right" and they said "we arent going anywhere" im definitly not gonna have anything to do with this dude ever again,but b-4 he left my house,(my mom actually brought him over,due to the fact he only knew where she lived,he didnt know where i lived)he was like "whatever you do. just be damn careful since they got that phone. stay away from my house,and dont call or anything until all this clears,ill come let you know when im back on,im just gonna do things different the next time around."meaning not have in and out traffic at his house.he said he thinks one of his nozy (always sitting outdoors) neighbors may have called on him,but when the cops got there,they said they had an anonymous tip that he was growing.and he said there were only about 6 people that knew he grew  (supposedly) so he said he was worried that maybe i got cought.but he said he thinks it also may be one of the guys he sold one of his hydroponic setups to up north got busted and snitched on him.(the wierd thing is that he stopped growing a year or 2 ago)i personally think this was just the cops made up b.s. excuse for being there.i think that maybe the neighbor called and complained about in and out visitors at his house.luckly i've never been at his house in a car that was registered to my address.plus,i never was an in and out visitor.i always stayed for at least a 1/2 hour everytime i went to reup,which was once a week.and i always look for any suspicous cars or people watching his house,and never seen any when going to his house.he was pulled over a few weeks back and they searched his car,but didnt find anything.but then again,thats not really saying much around here,they'll search almost everytime you get pulled over around here.expecially if your a young male.but luckly he said he does have a good lawyor that has helped out alot of people that have been raided around here that he knew.so hopefully this lawyor can get it all dropped if it was an illegal search.my friend also has his 9 yr old son as a witness,as well as his g/f's friend,which was on the phone when they actually barged through the door,she was on the phone still when she went to answer the door.so who knows,time will tell.i didnt even know the dude messed with coke.i personally have lost alot of friends to it and heroin and cant stand the stuff.i just love my newports and my mary jane.i dont even drink.again though time will tell-peace


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 27, 2008)

He'll beat it in court. But your dealer is a moron. YOU NEVER TELL ANYONE THAT YOU KNOW PERSONALLY THAT U GROW !


LOOSE LIPS SINK SHIPS!

I am glad to see you thinking this through.Never use that dealer again. EVER. He runs his mouth too much, that's why he got popped. He will only beat it if his wife testifies  to what happened. The cops needed a warrant and if their informant won't show up in court to testify, then you get your case tossed. 

Then there is always appeals if you lose. I suggest the last thing you tell your "friend" Dealer is that he look up a NORML lawyer in his state. 

www.NORML.com

It will cost him $ but hey, these days in fascist America.... you got to have $ to stay out of jail.Anyways, i hope he beats it...I hope you dont' pull your plants... well of course unless you got showey with yours too. 

The only people who know of my grow is me and the wife. Other than that....... it's nobody's business. Loose lips sink ships..... oh i already said that didn't I?


----------



## Alistair (Jul 27, 2008)

AID,

As Wakenbake said, it is possible that they did indeed have a search warrant.  I wouldn't be surprised if this dealer left out some important information.  It's possible there's something that he isn't telling you.  

I don't have a family, so it's easy for me to tell you to keep the plants.  However, I'd keep the plants, because I've known people that got busted, but the man never came for me.  I suppose it's possible, but are you going to get rid of your stuff every time someone else gets busted?

It's your call.  How about putting it out of your head for awhile, and then rethink it from time to time over the next few days with a calm, rational frame of mind.  If after a few days you're still worried about it, then get rid of them for sanity's sake.

One more thing.  Has the dealer ever seen your grow?  I doubt it, since he's never been to your house.  That would be my main concern.  Because it is possible that if he's seen it, he could rat you out to the police.  But he hasn't seen it, huh? If he hasn't seen it, then I wouldn't worry too much.

Don't call or contact that guy again for a long time.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 27, 2008)

AID... I feel you pain about what ur going through in life. Your story sounds earily similar to mine.... IF you got hurt at work, why didn't u sue them man...? Worker's Comp should of payed you lots of cash. 

I got hurt a few years ago in an accident involving a company. I got paid... i broke everything from the ankle up on one leg. Talus is gone. So if you go through chronic ankle pain then i def know your pain. It takes years for you to get strong enough to work again ...then you have to harden yourself to it. 

I suggest filing for your disability . It will help in the meantime. Then get a lawyer. If you get busted claim medical necessity , if your state allows.IN all.... stay away from that dude and keep your mouth shut except to us of course on your grow. 

I feel your pain literally.....


----------



## pussum (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't care what anyone else is telling you on either option. Do whatever you think you need to do. You will be the only one that is going to be held accountable. None of us are in your position so we don't have to deal with the fall out. If you want to trash your crops and lay low for a couple months do it. If you think you'll be ok then leave it go.

If he was a notorious enough dealer they will most likely investigate a little into his clients. If he is just small time they may just leave the clients alone. The choice is ultimately up to you. 

If it were me, I would most likely just take everything down for a bit until the dust clears. Any kind of possibility the police could find you and trace you through a drug dealer is bad.

At this point all we have is third hand information. Facts have been lost and key information has been distorted so we don't know the whole truth. Just do whatever it takes so that you can sleep secure tonight.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 27, 2008)

not,im definitly not gonna.not now,not next month..never.this is just a perfect example of why its best to grow your own herb.screw messing with anybody else for it.you never know if theyre gonna get busted and/or rat. he knew about my plans of growing due to the fact i bought my hydroponic system from him.hes never seen my skunk haze plants.but he does know about them.he was my go to guy if i ever had a ? b-4 coming here.he grew 160 plants in his basement for 4 years.was the only one in the area with actual good  chronic from 93-99.i actually just started going through him last year though.this was when the dude i was getting my good quialty green moved down to memphis so all i had left was him to deal with.im not your average part every weekend 23 yr old.so i dont come across as many people as the average person my age would.i work,watch my kids,,eat,smoke,and sleep.between it all,i manage to invest my extra time in here learning and shooting the bull with you guys and preparing my grow room.thats all i do. (very boring life)but it would be a heck of alot worst if i didnt have my mary jane to kick back with.thats why you may have heard" marijuana has a different meaning to everybody" this is very true.marijuana helps with my sanity.when i feel down and out,like i just cant live anymore,i fire up some weed and all my worrys just leave my soul.its kinda a magical effect.being high to me is more than just a buzz,its honestly a way of life. -PEACE


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 27, 2008)

the only reason i didnt sue was because they told me michigan is a state that you cant sue your employer in (unless the injury effects you for the rest of your life) i was told this is why companys pay for comp insurance.i dint think that 3 1/2 years later,id still be dealing with the injury.after 6 hours of being on my feet,my ankle gets very stiff and just throbs.like a normal persons would if they spent all day on their feet.ive been to 5 docs,2 ankle specialist and 4 physical therapy spots.not one md or pt can tell me whats wrong with my ankle.ive had mri,2 ct scans..still no answer.
im always so tired,due to having to work all night,watch my kids all day (til 4) then it leaves me 5 hours to sleep b-4 work.so its hard for me to get things done,then i work til 6 am on my days off,so if i dont have to watch my kids on my day off,i spend the whole day catching up on sleep.im not seeking any comfort by telling you all this,i just feel if you know my story,then it'd help you better understand the person i am on the other side of the screen.ive been told they can send me to u of m but now,to go back living on 160 a week,would be like saying "heres my head,give me a swirly in the toilet" its just impossible to live on that a week. so pretty much,i need to set up a couple consulations with laywors within the next week or so.its to a point where im tired of putting it off,if its not beter after 3 1/2 yrs..i dont see it getting better anytime soon.anyways,thanks for checkin out the thread,i truly appreciate all of you and your presence.maybe one day they'll legalize this herb we all love and we'll beable to set up a bbq so we can all have one day to party together.well have hick (w/ his shower cap on) on the grill.   (thats why we need to vote!!) i think if this were to ever happen,it'd be the best day of my life (besides the day i was blessed with my kids) i think people would beable to smell the chronic in the air,miles away from where we had the party.
anyways,off to read other threads-peace

Mr.Wakenbake]AID... I feel you pain about what ur going through in life. Your story sounds earily similar to mine.... IF you got hurt at work, why didn't u sue them man...? Worker's Comp should of payed you lots of cash. 

I got hurt a few years ago in an accident involving a company. I got paid... i broke everything from the ankle up on one leg. Talus is gone. So if you go through chronic ankle pain then i def know your pain. It takes years for you to get strong enough to work again ...then you have to harden yourself to it. 

I suggest filing for your disability . It will help in the meantime. Then get a lawyer. If you get busted claim medical necessity , if your state allows.IN all.... stay away from that dude and keep your mouth shut except to us of course on your grow. 

I feel your pain literally.....[/quote]


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 27, 2008)

Man whatta mess... If that happened to me I wouldn't sleep for days 
It really sucks you got your equipment from this guy... If he knows you grow it's probably best to stash it for a while... He could tell the Pigs anything they want him to say... He has a kid too and that Oz of Coke and pounds of weed they found on him can bring him some scary jail terms.. 
Scary story bro... And every one else who replied to the threat made it sound even more scary... 
Do what you feel is right! 
Stay safe and keep us posted!
Good luck!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 27, 2008)

that oz. of coke prolly hurt.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 27, 2008)

yea,i didnt even know he was messin with that stuff.


----------



## HMAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Just remember, IF leo comes to your door, DO NOT, under ANY circumstances, open the door for them. You tell them to have their dispatch call you on your phone, or IF they have a search warrant, to boot the door. They can't come into your house unless you open the door for them. Unless they have a warrant. BUT, if they can get you to open the door, your screwed. They are trained professional liars. DON'T OPEN YOUR DOOR!! Good luck AID, this too shall pass.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 28, 2008)

The leos fallowed him to your place you can bet on that. I would put your stuff in Storage before you get caught ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 28, 2008)

well if he did rat on your at least you would know it was him right? hes the only one that new, and he sold his hydro stuff to you, so if you get busted spread word like crazy hes a rat see what happens to him then. karma


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 28, 2008)

I wouldn't tear my grow down over a dealer getting busted either. I know plenty of "dealers" that have gotten busted that probably had my # in their phone. Sure, cops might find out every name in the phone but to think buying from someone that gets popped the next day is going to get you raided is just paranoia. The cops want to know his dealer, not his buyers. I used to make music with a few dudes that were destined for fed time and I used to talk to them all the time but when they got busted none of their customers got busted. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## nikimadritista (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey it's been a while to post on this threat... What Happened AID?? Is everything safe??


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 15, 2008)

im good so far bud.ive been keeping a darn good eye out though.my neighbors just moved out so maintanance has been over there cleaning/painting and recarpeting it so i've been a lil extra paranoid the past few days.i just made one of them odor neutralizing buckets and threw that in my growroom so i hopenobody gets a wiff of herb.i'm still very early in the flowering process though so my plants dont smell that strong yet.only when you put your nose up by them.anyways,thanks for the concern.i hope all is good around your homefront.-peace bud


----------



## clanchattan (Aug 15, 2008)

pack it up daddy-o. you want to grow in a couple of years right? i can think of much better things for my next grow on the outside of the slammer.

break it down now and clear it outta anywhere linked to you. 

pay rent to a good buddy for shed space cuz the jakes will link a storage facillity to you (yet to see one with a cash only policy).


----------



## lyfr (Aug 15, 2008)

wow AID, very sorry to hear about your concerns.  i understand a liitle paranoia is proper in these situations.  i stuck it out after my little deal without probs and i wish you the same.  havent been on here to much lately and am sad to hear this.   the worst part is the not knowing...for me.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 15, 2008)

i dont know bout where u  located an the laws there an how hard or soft the the courts are there but here if  one my buddies who's a dealer got busted or anyone got busted wit 1 3/4 lb of bud and expecially an ounce of coke..  they aint gonna get out jain for some time uz they'd have ya bail so darn high.  now if someone i knew who got nailed wit that much  went to jail and got out next day postin bail or not wit wat i said bout the courts here and high bails bein imposed etc.. it would seem very sketchy that the person be comin by my hpouse the next day even especially after doin one night in jail for ovr lb of weed an a whjole oz of coke....  now unless he got some deep pockets or rich family who posted his bail, i'd ask or wonder how he posted his bail etc if it seems a lil weird the numbers and his situation then it probably is too weird to even associate wit him.   
i'm not sayin he turned snitch but no one gets hit wit an ounce of coke an  walks the next day where i'm from  man...  lol...  coke is a real drug man and a heavy one too they take that to higher levels  in the courts and wit the police etc...  
  my rule of thumb is that if anyone i know gets arrested for any drugs paraphenelia watever  i dont associate wit them on  say green terms til their court issue is resolved an i ask to look at all court papers to determine if the  sentence imposed was  too light for the crime  lookin at it from their (courts prospective)
  how high was his bail and was it strait cash or surety thru a bondsmen. if a bondsmen is ok'd then it probably ok but if say he supposedly posted like 200,00 cash bond then i'd worry unless he  got frenz in high places...   i'd get rid ya crop for sure after fyrther studyin details on it all if u still feel unsure but to be better safe than sorry just chuck em.  cuz he got kids wife house etc. and to get hit wit that much dope an coke and to have the fact that he could lose his family   his whole life over this etc.. would be almost enough for alot of people to start rollin on peeps.   just some things i look out for or try to observe myself.

i always stay  clear of any sort of any op's big or small and people who in things  dep over thay head an whom have families kids etc.. cuz when they get popped thats an upper hand for the authorities to put em in a corner thretenin to take they kids  they house everythin etc.. its a screwed up world man dont trust no one really   for real get rid ya stuff the way it all sounds it seems  weird. but if not still better to be safe than sorry  ya know.  u urself got a fam dont u.  just look at their faces and look at ya grow and take ya pick is wat i say cuz if it gets dirty then thats wat its pretty much gonna come down to.  or at least move them elsewhere. ya plants i mean  put em in the woods maybe in the ground


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 16, 2008)

I know this thread is old but its rediculous, i just read it and dont get the wrong idea i love the USA i travel it all the time, but the laws up here are completly different and way more relaxed on this subject, hopefully you guys will catch a break this November.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 16, 2008)

what is it exactly that every one keps referrin to this november about other than president election..  i mena wat are the options an possibilities and wats sittin in the air that could happen with the whole MJ scene.  someone send me a link to some reading or videos online involvin this nove=mber deal and MJ


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 16, 2008)

i know people in michigan are gonna beable to vote on legalizing medical marijunana.


----------



## andy52 (Aug 16, 2008)

hi my friend,its been awhile now since all this went down.i would not worry about it.just keep doing what you been doing.be cool.if they were gonna come for you,they would have been there by now.why give you time to get rid of everytning.just keep a low profile and like me,if they get me i will know exactly who to go to.not but 1 person in this world knows about my grow and they know that also.would not be nice when i got out of jail.good luck my friend.
oh yeah,how did the bucket go.i made another 1 for a friend.not for MJ tho.i finally figured out the mix.i still use the baby stuff,but do not use any water in it.lasts alt longer.works great.but i still want to find some ONA.guess i will go to DAWN ave. this morning.they are so dang high on their prices.but what ya gonna do.let me know bro.later


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

Replace the ONA with "febreze" concentrate..from Target/ wal mart..works well for me...i did not like the block of ONA...but love the bucket!!!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 16, 2008)

im usin this stuff andy told me about, totally toddler stain and odor neutralizer ($6 at meijer) and ill know in an hour if its working,i put the neutralizing bucket in the growroom yesterday and havent checked on it yet.i was wondering how some febreeze would do.do you still use the soil moist with it when using the febreze? i had went to home depot,meijers and walmart and none of them had the soil moist,meijers was the only one that actually stocked it around here,but it was a seasonal item that they wont get anymore til Feb,but i went to my local hydroponic shop and picked up some there.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes I only substituted the ONA block with febreeze....also I found soil moist at the local feed and garden store..where they sell garden suplys...Let us know how it works on the odor AID..


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 16, 2008)

you got it bro.im eager for 9 to come so the lights will be on and i can check to see if the totally toddler worked.do you dollute the febreze when using it,or do use it str8 along with the soil moist?


----------

